# HOWTO: Nextcloud 13 on FreeBSD



## vermaden (Apr 4, 2018)

I wrote how to setup Nextcloud 13 inside FreeBSD Jail here:
https://vermaden.wordpress.com/2018/04/04/nextcloud-13-on-freebsd/


----------



## vermaden (Apr 5, 2018)

Added following sections/updates.

𝗨𝗣𝗗𝗔𝗧𝗘 𝟭 - 𝗦𝘆𝘀𝗩 𝗜𝗣𝗖 𝗶𝗻 𝗝𝗮𝗶𝗹𝘀
𝗨𝗣𝗗𝗔𝗧𝗘 𝟮 - 𝗦𝗲𝘁𝘂𝗽 𝘄𝗶𝘁𝗵𝗼𝘂𝘁 𝗦𝗼𝗰𝗸𝗲𝘁𝘀


----------

